# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Planes de negocio

## Marita

Si alguna organización está interesado en elaborar planes de negocio de exportación podemos contactarnos. Saludos,Temas similares: Artículo: Programa Agroideas aprobó 50 planes de negocio agrarios por S/. 16.6 millones en el 2011 Consulta negocio agricola Artículo: Minag otorgará S/. 1.4 millones para financiar planes de negocio en Junín, Moquegua y Arequipa Planes de negocio El negocio de proteger las agroexportaciones perecederas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
No soy niguna organización, pero sí estoy medio interesado en formar planes de negocio para agroexportaciones. 
Como comprenderás, tengo varios contactos que podrían colaborar, pero antes te comento mi idea. 
Después de vivir 3 años en Argentina, me di cuenta del verdadero valor de nuestra comida, nuestros insumos, y nuestras frutas y hortalizas.  
En un principio, lo que me gustaría es poder llevar nuestros insumos para cocina a otros países del mundo, como por ejemplo Argentina, donde econtramos una gran comunidad de paisanos y restaurantes que tratan de hacer lo mejor que pueden con nuestra comida, pero que por falta de insumos, no logran alcanzar el grado de calidad que encotramos aquí. 
Así, me gutaría empezar a buscar mercados para nuestros ajíes, rocotos, limones, cebollas, etc, que son de gran calidad y que son la base de nuestra deliciosa comida. El tema aquí -y creo que es cierto- es que no hay mucho mercado, pero creo que ese mercado se podría desarrollar de a poquitos. 
De la misma manera, soy hincha número uno de nuestras frutas y hortalizas, y creo que con dicha calidad se pueden llegar a abrir pequeños nichos de mercado que no están cubiertos. Sólo para ilustrarte, me compré una vez un durazno en Argentina que parecía delicioso y jugoso, pero cuando lo mordí, casi se me salen los incisivos. 
La cuestión es que me encantaría poder ser un proveedor de alimentos de calidad, para algunos nichos de mercado que estén desatendidos en la región, por lo que quería saber tu opinión con respecto a los productos y con respecto a un mercado como el argentino. 
Saludos, gracias por participar del foro, y a ver si me cuentas qué cosa tienes en mente tú.

----------


## Marita

Buenos días Sr. Cilloniz: 
Es un gusto contactarme con usted. Le comento a groso modo a qué me dedico. Formo parte de un staff de consultoría sobre comercio exterior. Soy Adm. de Neg. Internacionales y en estas fechas estoy visitando a la Dirección Agraria de la Provincia de Lima. He asistido a Mala y Cañete pues dentro de nuestro proyecto es llegar a visitar a estas organizaciones o asociaciones y trabajar conjuntamente un plan de negocios que los ayude a exteriorizar su producto. Bien sabemos que todo producto requiere que cumpla ciertos requisitos o cumplir las normas técnicas para acceder a los mercados internacionales y es aquí donde estos agricultores tienen problemas o les falta asistencia. Busco el apoyo de las Direcciones Agrarias con el fin de contactarme con estos agricultores y a la vez tener apoyo de ellos en la parte del buen manejo de las tierras agrícolas para elevar la producción.  
Ahora bien, con respecto a tu interés de llevar nuestros productos al mercado argentino me parece una magnífica idea!! sobre todo teniendo tu experiencia de haber vivido años en el país argentino y viendo la oportunidad de colocar productos que hacen falta en dicho país, de paso que promocionaríamos lo nuestro en un país donde mucho de nuestros productos aún no son conocidos. 
Podríamos organizar algo bueno, yo tendré los proveedores con quienes trabajaré este proyecto y sabes que el mayor interés que tienen los agricultores es ver sus frutos económicos. Por tanto, podríamos estar trabajando ambos el nicho de mercado, me parece que tú tienes mayor acceso de contactarte con algún proveedor argentino o ver algún importador interesado. Apenas tenga el cuadro estadístico de los productos peruanos que ingresan al mercado argentino, te lo adjunto. Asimismo, te pasaré estadísticas de los mercados importadores de nuestros productos agropecuarios a fin de ver el destino general de lo nuestro.  
Justamente mañana estaré en una reunión en Omas con una Comunidad Campensina. Por ejemplo, con ellos parece ser que trabajaremos desde la posibilidad de buscar inversionistas para sacar a flote sus cultivos. Estoy viendo esto también, sé que es algo complicado convencer a inversionistas que apuesten su capital y por otro lado, convencer a los agricultores sobre esta idea. Veré las conclusiones de esta reunión. 
Si tienes alguna idea adicional, me comunicas. 
Saludos,
Maribel Castillo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo Marita: 
Déjame decirte que muy interesante lo que vienes haciendo y en buena hora haberme contactado contigo.  
Si no me equivoco, estás buscando pequeños o medianos agricultores para trabajar junto a ellos y ayudarlos a comercializar sus productos en el exterior... Si es así, déjame felicitarte porque es una labor que hace mucha falta en el país. 
A ese respecto, déjame decirte que creo que la "agricultura orgánica" en el Perú es una gran oportunidad, ya que no requiere de gran tecnificación e inversión de capital, y sus productos son cada vez más demandados en el mundo entero, con buenos precios. 
Con respecto a ese nicho de mercado en Argentina, me parece buenísimo que puedas compartir conmigo (y los demás usuarios del foro) el cuadro estadístico de los productos peruanos que ingresan al mercado argentino, para ver qué se puede hacer... sigamos conversando al respecto, que yo también tengo contactos e información para sacar adelante este proyectito. 
Finalmente, desearte suerte en tu reunión con la comunidad campesina en Omas, y volverte a felicitar por esta labor que vienes realizando, ya que podría ser una excelente oportunidad para muchas familias pobres del Perú, para mejorar su calidad de vida. 
Sin duda, hay que tener mucho cuidado con el tema de la capacitación, pero la iniciativa es para quitarse el sombrero. 
Quiero además ofrecerte el foro para que divulgues aún más tu trabajo. Puedes poner un aviso ofreciendo los servicios de la empresa donde trabajas, y puedes utilizarlo para convocar a pequeños agricultores para ayudarlos a colocar sus productos en los mercados internacionales.  
Por el momento, yo soy un agradecido de haberte contactado porque necesito saber más sobre comercio exterior, para ver si logro algún día  colocar productos agropecuarios peruanos en el exterior... sería increíble. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.  :Wink:

----------


## Marita

Hola B.Cilloniz: 
Gracias por tus palabras. En verdad, todo esto es interesante más aún si los mismos del Foro podemos aprovecharnos a nosotros mismos quienes somos conocedores de todo un poco y que juntos podemos informarnos el uno al otro y llevar adelante la comercialización de nuestros productos.  
Te comento y les comento a todos los participantes del Foro que asistí a la Comunidad Campesina de Omas quienes se dedican al cultivo de chirimoyas, maíz morado y manzanas. Tienen grandes hectáreas de cultivo. Lamentablemente, no tienen una adecuada organización y fue una reunión donde se agrupó a diferentes asesores en el tema. Es decir, asistió un ingeniero agrónomo experto en el cultivo de chirimoyas. Todos estuvieron muy interesados en conocer la forma de utilizar mejor sus tierras y los insumos a emplear. Ellos actualmente venden sus frutos a un mercado de la zona. Expuso, también, un asesor de la financiera Agrobanco y mi persona quien les propuso la elaboración del plan de negocios.  
Aquí te comento, Cilloniz, que hubieron rostros de interés, de querer realizarlo pero solo quedó ahí porque lo que les interesaba más era la forma de cómo sacar la mejor producción. Entregué unas encuestas para conocer mejor la problemática de su organización pero muchos lo devolvían en blanco y otros se lo llevaron. Muy pocos me entregaron las encuestas con información. El Presidente de la Comunidad estaba bastante interesado en el tema y me informó que iba a convencer a su gente porque en realidad necesitan contar con un plan para la toma de decisiones, buscar oportunidades de negocio, nichos de mercado para que se diferencien de los demás y no quedarse en la monotoneidad y vendiendo localmente cuando pueden ser competitivos, obtener mayores ganancias y mejorar su forma de vivir.  
Entiendo que debe ser algo extraño para ellos y que crean que somos engatusadores pero son organizaciones a quienes les falta abrir su panorama, pues se encuentran encerrados en sus ideas y en el presente. Además que entiendo el desconocimiento de lo que pasa a su alrededor, ya que no cuentan con señal para poder comunicarse (no hay comuncación telefónica ni internet). El gobierno debería preocuparse mucho más por estas zonas,más aún, cuando se encuentra dentro de la capital. En fin este es otro tema en que ahondar y que no quisiera utilizar este foro. Esperemos que esta comunidad cambie su manera de pensar y que crean que hay personas que se encuentran disponibles en trabajar conjuntamente su producto y que será un buena inversión para lo largo de sus vidas. Además que deben optar por alternar sus cultivos que no son tan rentables para una exportación como lo son las manzanas delicias. 
Ahora bien, tendré una reunión con el Director Agrario de Huacho quien me mencionó que hay comunidades que cultivan la chirimoya orgánica, palta orgánica y melocotón. Esto será dentro de la prox. semana y ya les comentaré sobre la situación de las organizaciones que encontraré.  
Amigos, quisiera compartir con ustedes este cuadro estadístico que me comprometí con Cilloniz. En este cuadro podrán apreciar los productos peruanos que ingresan al mercado ARGENTINO. Quizás muchos no encontrarán productos que deseen comercializar en dicho país y para ello hay que promocionar lo nuestro utilizando el marketing adecuado para hacerlo conocido. 
Después de analizar el cuadro estadístico podremos seguir conversando sobre el tema y si tienen algún interés de conocer estadísticas sobre algún producto en particular nos ponemos en contacto. 
Saludos cordiales,
Marita

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
Con respecto a tu experiencia con la comunidad campesina de Omas, créeme que entiendo por lo que pasaste y es muy normal en nuestro país. 
La desconfianza y el conformismo hacen que esta gente pobre busque simplemente cómo mejorar su producción, sin ver más allá, porque seguramente creen que es la única forma de ganar más dinero. Y aquí cumple un rol lamentable el Estado y el mismo Ministerio de Agricultura. 
Ese es una tema de educación. Esta gente probablemente no sabía ni leer ni escribir para poder responder a tu encuesta (aunque no lo aseguro), peo es evidente que no les interesa cambiar, porque aprentemente le tienen miedo al cambio; cuando lo que verdaderamente buscan es cambiar el rumbo de sus vidas. 
Y créeme que me parece pésimo que esto pase en Lima, porque si es así aquí, cómo será en la sierra y selva del país. Es el gobierno el que debería ir agrupando a los pequeños agricultores del país, para poder capacitarlos, brindarles insumos, financiamiento, etc. Si estas cosas no llegan a las comundades campesinas de Lima, cómo van a llegar a las zonas más olvidadas del país. 
Sin duda, es una tarea complicadísima, pero no dejemos de intentarlo de a pocos, porque con el Estado es mejor no contar. Tratemos de brindar la ayuda que podamos a la gente del campo con menos recursos, y tratemos de capacitarlos para que sus cultivos sean más rentables. 
Te vuelvo a felicitar por el trabajo que vienes realizando y espero que algún día podamos ayudar a alguien a rentabilizar sus cultivos. 
Saludos y gracias por tu aporte al foro.

----------


## Marita

Hola Bruno:  
Si en verdad es un pueblo bastante olvidado y esperemos que la carretera vía Omos mejore a futuro aunque me comentan que desde hace dos años sigue todo igual. Espero que esta Comunidad cambie pronto su manera de pensar y que no se dejen llevar por el conformismo sino que tenga el bichito de crecer y diferenciarse del resto, que aprovechen sus tierras para cultivos alternativos y rentables. Asimismo, espero que en  mis próximas visitas encuentre a gente que quieran tener cambios en su vida y con proyecciones a futuro. Ya les comentaré.  
Saludos
Marita

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: Volviendo a la idea de exportar productos agropecuarios del Perú a Aragentina, te dejo un artículo que encontré sobre el tema. En la siguiente respuesta te sigo explicando y preguntando cosas al respecto... Saludos  *Argentina evaluará modalidad de negociación para posible ampliación de ACE del Mercosur con Perú*  Interesa incluir nuevos capítulos en el acuerdo, afirmó ministro Pérez  *Lima, dic. 04 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, Comercio Internacional y Culto de Argentina estudiará la modalidad de negociación que se podría seguir para ampliar el Acuerdo de Complementación Económica (ACE) Nº 58 suscrito entre el Mercado Común del Sur y el Perú, informó hoy el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur).  
El titular del sector, Martín Pérez, indicó que ese fue uno de los puntos abordados durante la reunión que tuvo hoy con el canciller argentino, Jorge Enrique Taiana. 
El interés de nosotros no sólo es que se incluyan más productos en el ACE sino también avanzar en capítulos que comprende usualmente en un TLC, como el tema sanitario, inversiones, cooperación aduanera, entre otros, dijo. 
Sin embargo, recordó que la ampliación del ACE Nº 58 es un planteamiento hecho por el Perú al gobierno argentino,  pero luego se tiene que lograr un consenso político entre los integrantes del bloque para poder iniciar las negociaciones. 
Hemos quedado en volver a conversar (con el Canciller argentino), pero ellos van a estudiar si se podría negociar de forma multilateral o si lo haríamos en forma bilateral  con cada país, tal como fue la negociación entre la Comunidad Andina (CAN) con la Unión Europea, explicó. 
El ministro enfatizó que existe una necesidad de que los países de Latinoamérica se miren entre sí para profundizar su intercambio comercial y no sólo pensar en Estados Unidos o México. 
Tenemos que mirar más allá del Mercosur y ver como se integra a Perú, Colombia y Chile en un solo mercado, acotó. 
Finalmente, refirió que también se discutió sobre el estado en el que se encuentra un proceso judicial que impide la repatriación de 18,000 piezas arqueológicas hacia el Perú. 
Este tema fue un pedido de la embajadora peruana (Judith de la Mata) y lo que se busca agilizar un proceso judicial para la repatriación de 18,000 piezas arqueológicas que están en un litigio pero que todavía no ha terminado, dijo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo Marita: 
Yo acá pensando cómo hacer para exportar a Argentina nuestros productos de agroexportación, por lo que te quería hacer unas preguntas. 
Estuve revisando el cuadro que enviaste sobre los productos peruanos que importa Argentina y me parece que se pueden colocar muchos más, teniendo en cuenta la calidad de nuestras frutas, hortalizas y/o productos naturales; pero la pregunta es cuáles son las principales trabas para exportar a argetina productos como paltas, cítricos, uvas de mesa, mangos, bananos, etc. 
A mí me gustaría poder exportarlos frescos o refrigerados, aunque congelados no es una opción que haya descartado, por lo que me gustaría saber: ¿Cuáles son los requisitos fitosanitarios exigidos? ¿Cuántos aranceles hay que pagar? ¿Dónde puedo conseguir esa información, para ir aprendiéndome las reglas del juego? 
Como te decía, sigo convencido del potencial de nuestra gastronomía, pero ya no a nivel nacional, sino también a nivel internacional. Lima se ha posicionado como la capital gastronómica de América, y quiero aprovechar eso para exportar productos peruanos a dicho país, y para aprovecharlos en negocios gastronómicos. 
En otras palabras, me gustaría exportar nuestras excelentes frutas y hortalizas para venderlas como producto de calidad, y como insumo para una cocina de calidad. 
Hay un concepto gastronómico en Perú que ha pegado muy bien, y que no hay en Argentina, pero para sacar adelante ese concepto, creo que necesitaría frutas y algunos otros insumos peruanos como ajíes por ejemplo... ¿qué tan complicado es esto, desde el punto de vista de las leyes de comercio internacional argentinas?  
Yo voy a a tratar de averiguar, pero si me puedes asistir con respuestas cortas (para que no pierdas tu tiempo), te lo agradecería muchísimo. Si te quieres explayar, bienvenidos son tus comentarios. 
Otra cosa, al ya existir una canasta de productos que se exportan hacia allá, también hay una posibilidad de potenciar los envíos de dichos productos que actualmente ingresan al mercado argentino... en fin. 
Saludos, y a ver si me orientas un poquito.

----------


## mbailetti

Hola a los dos, 
Acerca de Omas, la última vez que fuí fue hace 10 años a cosechar pacaes, recuerdo que habían por lo menos 4 variedades  y harta mosca de la fruta, Cómo está ahora?
Tienen viveros?, con quién me contacto para visitar? 
Respecto a Argentina, sería interesante saber qué productos agrarios importan de Chile... 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Miguel: 
Coincido contigo que sería bueno saber qué productos importa Argentina desde Chile, ya que ellos vienen a ser nuestros principales competidores (si no me equivoco). 
De todas formas, creo más en los productos peruanos que en los chilenos, sólo que estos últimos son mucho mejores empresarios, y por eso están dónde están. 
Espero poder conseguir esa información para compartirla con el foro. 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

Hola Bruno: En los cuadros estadísticos, que adjunté, sobre los productos peruanos exportados a  Argentina observamos que muchos productos con partida arancelaria correspondiente a las legumbres y hortalizas (código 20) son importadas en grandes cantidades y que  este país importa muy  pocas frutas peruanas (código 08) y una de las razones puede ser que con nuestro país existe el Acuerdo de Complementación Económica (ACE) Nº 58 en la que ingresamos a dicho país con un arancel mínimo mientras que con otros países con quienes tienen otros tipos de acuerdos comerciales ingresan muchos productos con cero arancel, entre ellos Ecuador, Chile, Bolivia y Brasil. Ahora bien, contestando a tus interrogantes tenemos:  1. Medidas parancelarias.- Los productos agrícolas están sujetos a estándares específicos y a regulaciones técnicas obligatorias. Estos con controlados por la Administración Nacional de Medicamentos, Alimentos y Tecnología Médica.  Para mayor información te paso este link: http://www.anmat.gov.ar/alimentos.asp 2. Requisitos fitosanitarios.-Todo producto alimenticio está sujeto a registro (certificados sanitarios) emitidos por las autoridades competentes en el país de origen. En nuestro país lo emite SENASA por ser productos agrícolas y si fuesen productos derivados del fruto o agroindustriales se requeriría permiso sanitario de DIGESA. No tengo registrado que exista algún certificado adicional para la exportación de estos tipos de productos. Aún así, he solicitado información a entidades privadas para que me confirmen este dato. Los documentos requeridos para la exportación son: Factura Comercial, documento de transporte, lista de empaque, certificado de seguro internacional y certificado de origen. En caso que el transporte sea por vía aérea no se requiere del certificado de seguro. El certificado de origen es importante para aquellas exportaciones en las cuales queremos demostrar que nuestro producto de originario del país y que tenemos acuerdos comerciales con el país de destino a fin de beneficiarnos con la exoneración de impuestos ad valorem cuando se importe dicho producto. 3. Aranceles.-  Por tener un acuerdo de complementación económica (ACE Nº 58) nuestros aranceles son rebajados dependiendo del producto. Aproximadamente, del 10% con los que se gravan algunos productos, lo nuestro ingresan con 3%. A este monto se le aplica los derechos de importación del país. 4. Te paso un link:http://faostat.fao.org/site/339/default.aspx . Aquí podrás indagar algo más sobre el país de destino, como los productos agrícolas que producen y si entras en cada producto verás quienes más cultivan lo mismo. Luego tendrías que asociarte en alguna institución para que puedas acceder a los servicios de información como Adex o la Cámara de Comercio de Lima. Pero no te preocupes que información que solicites me lo pides y te lo paso. 5. Leyes internacionales.- Las leyes comerciales son reguladas  por la Organización Mundial del Comercio. Lo que diferencia de un país a otro son las barreras comerciales internas que cada gobierno lo decreta sea para inhibir las importaciones y proteger la industria local como las reglas fitosanitarias, medidas de salvaguardas (aranceles especiales),etc. De igual forma, te adjunto el link donde podrás ver las normativas argentinas sobre algunos conceptos: http://www.anmat.gov.ar/normativas_alimentos.asp  Por último te paso dos cuadros estadísticos del comercio bilateral entre Argentina Chile y Argentina- Perú con el fin de que se pueda analizar las importaciones realizadas en valores durante el 2008. Su participación y el arancel ad valorem aplicado al país de origen dependiendo del producto importado.   Cabe señalar que dichos cifras figuran en miles de US$. Por ejemplo, si visualizan la cifra 951769 se lee: novecientos cincuenta y un millones setecientos sesenta y nueve MIL dólares.  Después de analizar los cuadros finales que adjunto seguramente habrán muchas más interrogantes. Cómo por ejemplo, porqué Chile exporta frutas comestibles, agrios o de melones y  las cifras peruanas están en cero, si nosotros somos productores también? Lo dejamos a discusión.  Saludos Marita

----------


## Marita

Hola Mbailleti: 
Bueno, la reunión que tuve con la Comunidad Campesina de Omas fue un local cerca a la plaza Central del distrito. No estuvimos en los mismos campos. De lo rescatamos, tienen hectaréas con cultivos de chirimoyas, paltos, maiz morado, semillas de alfalfa y tara. De acuerdo a las intervenciones que tenían durante la exposición de un ingeniero agrónomo parece ser que la plaga está controlada. Aparentemente, no tenían problemas en este aspecto sino en cómo aumentar su producción. 
Si gustas puedes contactarte con el Ing. David Díaz que es el Director Agrario de Mala y preguntarle tus inquietudes. Es bastante amable. Telf. 5309513 (Lima). 
En el mensaje dirigido a B. Cilloniz adjunto dos cuadros estadísticos sobre los productos agrarios importados por Argentina desde Chile. 
Saludos, 
Marita

----------


## Marita

Chicos: 
Hace poco abrí un blog con algunos temas de interés y conocimiento. Los invito a navegar y a discutir.  http://tradexplorer.blogspot.com/200...1_archive.html 
Saludos,
Marita

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muchas gracias Marita por la ayuda. 
Voy a revisar bien los links y cuadros que enviaste para conversarlo con mi padre y con mi hermano (que es exportador, pero de una empresa chilena para variar).  
Yo creo que los empresarios peruanos podemos sacarle provecho a nuestros productos, como lo hacen los hermanos del sur, aquí en el Perú.  
Como dices, la pregunta básica sería ¿por qué no podemos colocar nuestras frutas y horalizas en ese mercado? ¿Porque es imposible competir contra Chile, o porque somos unos quedados?  
Sin duda es complicado el tema de exportaciones, pero todo negocio empieza de cero... así que seguiré investigando. 
Cuento con tu ayuda porfavor... gracias de nuevo. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo: 
Estuve conversando con mi padre acerca de las exportaciones de Chile a Argentina, y me dijo que al igual que Perú, exportamos muy pocas frutas y hortalizas a dicho mercado, porque obviamente preferimos -ambos países- exportarlos a mercados como el de EE.UU, Europa y/o Asia, donde pagan mucho mejor... Suena relativamente obvio, pero coincidió conmigo en que esos mercados son muchísimo más exigentes con el producto que se les entrega. 
Si nosotros comemos excelente fruta, que por "X" motivo no pudo ser exportada a esos mercados exigentes, podríamos colocar -creo yo- algo de la fruta y hortaliza que se queda para abastecer el mercado nacional, a Argentina u otros países de Latinoamérica. 
La cosa es que aparentemente, tanto Chile como Perú, exportan muy pocas frutas y hortalizas al mercado argentino. No sé si por falta de interés nuestra, o por falta de interés del mercado argentino. 
Por otra parte, revisando los cuadros que me diste, para mí son como jeroglifos numéricos. Tienen una manera de agrupar las diferentes partidas que no sé dónde ubicar, por ejemplo, a las uvas, mangos, paltas, cítricos, y nuestros productos más cotizados de agroexportación... o es que no exportamos ni una uva a Argentina... pues aparentemente, no. 
Vi algunos productos como el café y el cacao, el algodón, los espárragos, que sí tienen demanda en el mercado argentino, pero no encuentro los demás productos. 
Lo que concluyo de esto que existe un mercado en Latinoamérica que el Perú no tiene muy presente -seguro por un tema de precios- pero que existe y puede ser explotado si se hacen las cosas bien... al menos eso creo. 
Como dije al principio de este tema, creo que nuestros productos agropecuarios pueden tener demanda en todos, o casi todos, los mercados del mundo; pero es cuestión de moverse y promocionar nuestra agricultura a nivel internacional. 
Lo que sí; en este punto estoy trabado, así que si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia o comentario, bienvenido es. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Hay algún argentino, brasilero, colombiano, uruguayo, mexicano, costaricense, etc, etc, que esté interesado en importar productos agropecuarios del Perú? 
La idea es empezar a entablar relaciones comerciales honestas que puedan beneficiar a ambas partes. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Necesito un broker o comprador de semillas de zapallo STYRICA, tengo areas disponibles para cultivar este zapallo, se comercializa la pepa, semilla nada más, esta cotizado muy bien en el mercado internacional y hay demanda. 
Asimismo decirles que si tienen alguna cadena en mente, cuenten con nosotros PROCAMPO S.A. para apoyarles financiando los agroquimicos. 
Me avisan. 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A
402*8108

----------


## lualpa62

Hola amigos, un saludo desde la calida Piura, soy nuevo usuario y les pido un gran favor, a fin de incursionar en el cultivo de la maracuya, quedare muy agradecido en que me brinden información respecto a este cultivo y me alcancen un plan de negocios para actualizarlo o el proyecto integral, costos de produción, etc.
saludos

----------


## jesa

Hola con respecto al tema, me vengo desarrollando en el Valle de Huaura desde hace mas de 5 años, conozco la problematica de este valle, sus ventajas y desventajas, existen nichos ecologicos en donde se puede apostar por la agricultura, para mejorar sus niveles socio economico. Incrementar su producción a traves de charlas, capacitaciones del cultivo, cosa que no se realiza por aca con mucha frecuencia, como se realiza en los valles de Huaral y Barranca.
Actualmente trabajo para una entidad financiera llamada CAJA MUNICIPAL DE SULLANA y venimos apostando por los agricultores, conozco a los agricultores de la zona y seria bueno incentivar a esta gente a realizar otros cultivos mas rentables, para la exportación, incluyendo la agricultura organica que esta teniendo mucha tracendencia.
Bueno espero contactarnos pronto. Exitos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos; 
Qué bueno saber que de a pocos la gente se va interesando en colaborar de manera mutua, para ver si todos podemos sacar provecho de esto. 
Bienvenidos al tema -y al foro- Ing. Carlos, lualpa62 y jesa...  *Ing. Carlos*; con respecto a lo que menciona en su respuesta, le recomiendo que cree también nuevos temas en los siguientes foros: *Material Genético* (para las semillas de zapallo) https://www.agroforum.pe/forumdisplay.php?f=152; y en *Insumos* (para los agroquímicos) https://www.agroforum.pe/forumdisplay.php?f=18. De esa manera, es más factible que lo contacten. 
Además, contamos con el apoyo de PROCAMPO S.A para el financiamiento de agroquímicos... así que te tomo la palabra, en caso de necesitarlos. 
Muchas gracias y sigue pendiente el ofrecimiento del banner para cuando guste.   *lualpa62*; bienvenido a AgroFórum.pe 
Te comento que actualmente hay un tema de maracuyá con bastantes respuestas y gente involucrada en ese cultivo. Te dejo el enlace para que te presentes, y busques ayuda con esos usuarios (para el tema del manejo e información de mercados, etc): https://www.agroforum.pe/fruticultura/cultivo-de-maracuya-1296/ 
Además, cuenta con este tema para discutir acerca de un plan de negocio para ayudarte a exportar tu fruta, o el derivado que sea... Saludos.  *jesa*; bienvenido al tema, ya que precisamente la idea es tratar de organizarnos para sacar adelante nuestra agricultura, y así poder sacar a muchas familias de la difícil situación en la que se encuentran...  
Tienes el tema a tu disposición, y a algunos de nosotros, para ayudarte en lo que podamos. Marita es quien está visitando comunidades y zonas campesinas para ver la posiblidad de apoyarlos, así que sería bueno que nos cuentes un poco más qué podríamos hacer para empezar a ayudarlos. 
Lo que nos estamos proponiendo no es para nada fácil; pero para nada imposible: Empezar a contactarnos para ver la manera de sacar adelante proyectos productivos rentables, que traigan prosperidad al país y a la gente del campo. 
Saludos, y muchas gracias a todos por participar de este tema  :Smile: .

----------


## Marita

Hola Bruno: 
De acuerdo al cuadro que pasé se observa que Chile sí exportó frutas al mercado Argentino en un valor de 19 millones 85 mil dólares en el año 2008. Muy a pesar  nuestro, Perú no registró exportaciones en este rubro a dicho mercado y entre otras razones puede ser debido a la tasa arancelaria que Argentina obtiene al importar estos productos desde otros mercados como Brasil, Chile, Ecuador, Uruguay. Es decir, mientras nuestros productos ingresan con un arancel del 3% que los importadores argentinos tienen que pagar, otros mercados como los mencionados ingresan con 0% arancel, entonces les resulta más barato proveerse de estos mercados. Además de ello, Argentina es también productor que algunas frutas y hortalizas como el maíz, uvas, manzanas, limones y limas, papas, tomates, peras. Por otro lado, Chile está mejor posicionado que nosotros y es un país mucho más confiable que Perú. Por tanto, existen importadores que prefieren consumir productos provenientes de dicho paìs tanto así que los chilenos se proveen de nuestros productos para venderlos como suyos. 
Me imagino que el cuadro enviado debe ser chino para muchos pues los productos están agrupados en su generalidad ya que si desagrupamos todos ellos la lista sería interminable.  
Existe un pagina portal llamado Trade Map donde pueden registrarse y obtener estadísticas comerciales. Es gratuito. El link es http://www.trademap.org/SelectionMenu.aspx aquí colocan el producto que desean analizar y arrojará toda la información estadísticas.  
Ahora bien, qué podemos hacer para exportar nuestro productos al mercado ARgentino? Pues yo diría que con un poco de estrategia y un buen marketing un producto puede ser conocido siempre y cuando no sea un producto que ellos también produzcan o que el arancel de importación sea mayor que importándolos desde otros países. 
Si puedo ayudarte mejor te paso las partidas arancelarias de los productos que mencionas, quizás tu búsqueda puede ser más fácil si consigues otros medios gratuitos. Ya sabes y para todos los que lean este foro que la partida arancelaria de un producto es como un dni ya que para conseguir información mundial sobre alguno de ellos tienen que identificar su número de partida. 
Países que proveen a Argentina: 
Uvas: 080610: Brasil, Chile, USA.
Mangos: 080450 Brasil, Ecuador, TAilandia
Paltas: 080440: Chile
Mandarinas: 080520: Uruguay
Naranjas: 080510: Chile y Uruguay. 
Si ustedes se proponen exportar un producto y ven que ese mercado no realiza la importación, es bueno, averiguar los posibles motivos como pueden ser los que mencioné líneas arriba o simplemente porque no hay estrategias de marketing para difundir productos peruanos al mercado objetivo. Por ejemplo, si tienen la oportunidad de darse un viaje por allá aprovechen eso para llevar unas de estas frutas y presentarlo en algún lugar gastronómico. 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Jehison Saenz, PROCAMPO S.A. filial barranca, huaura y huaral te puede apoyar en tu gestion para charlas, capacitación, eventos y canalizar créditos en simbiosis con ustedes, contacta a los siguientes email  barranca@procampo.com.pe, huaura@procampo.com.pe, huaral@procampo.com.pe  Saludos.  Ing. Carlos Castañeda V. PROCAMPO S.A. 402*8108

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
Gracias por la información. 
Veo que hay demasiados aspectos por cubrir en el tema de exportaciones, y que hace falta mucho trabajo de promoción de nuestros productos en el extranjero, como para poder acceder a un mercado como el argentino... y está claro que yo sólo no lo voy a poder hacer. 
No te voy a seguir quitando tu tiempo, así que me limitaré a tratar de contactar productores, con compradores, con proveedores, etc; y trataré de promocionar humildemente desde este foro, la agricultura de mi país y los excelentes productos que obtenemos de ella, para ver si se pueden formar contactos comerciales rentables a través de este medio. 
Cuando tengas algún proyecto más armado que yo, te puedo ayudar con el tema de marketing y publicidad (que es lo que más domino), así que no dejes de compartirlo conmigo y los demás usuarios del foro, para ver si se llega a concretar un plan de negocios. 
Lo único que me puedo limitar a hacer, es invitar a este tema a todos los agricultores que creen que pueden contar con produccion exportable, y que no tengan cómo comercializar sus productos en el extranajero. Y hablo de todos los productos exportables -muy aparte de los acostumbrados- como el camu camu, la uña de gato, el sacha inchi, y todo estos productos exóticos que están empezando a tener demanda en los mercados internacionales, y que a menudo vemos en las ferias de "Perú". Acá está Marita dispuesta a brindarles el soporte que necesitan, y yo, que no sé qué tanto pueda hacer. 
Me cuentas cuando visites otra comunidad, y si puedes, toma algunas fotos para ver de qué realidad estamos hablando, que yo te apoyo con el tema de disfusión y convocatoria. 
Saludos y muchas gracias por tu colaboración.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Marita: 
En el foro de Horticultura, en el tema de Manual de Cultivo de Cebolla, hay un usuario que quiere comercializar su producción al Ecuador, pero dice no saber cómo. Te dejo el enlace por si acaso (la última respuesta): https://www.agroforum.pe/horticultura/manual-de-cultivo-cebolla-1043-post3071/#post3071 
Tal vez te interese ayudarlo. 
Saludos

----------


## mbailetti

Super interesante la información, gracias.
Felicitaciones por el blog.  
Una buena noticia relacionada al tema, ayer en el comercio (b3):  
"AGILIZARÁN TRAMITES PARA INGRESAR A ARGENTINA"
Tiempo de emisión de licencias de importación se reducirá de 60 a 20 días.
También se trabajarán protocolos de acceso para el mango, la palta y la quinua, 
productos con gran potencial en ese país. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Miguel: 
Gracias por compartir el artículo con nosotros...  
Como les contaba en un prinicipio, sigo creyendo que nuestros productos pueden tener demanda en los países de Latinoamérica, como Argentina por ejemplo; pero creo que hace falta un adecuado trabajo de promoción en ese país, además de una adecuada negociación para poder ser competitivos con los demás países de la región. 
En calidad, creo que somos de los mejores, pero nos falta todo el resto para poder ingresar con éxito a los mercados de Latinoamérica... Espero que con el tiempo se den las condiciones y empecemos a ver argentinos,  brasileros, colombianos, etc; interesados por importar productos peruanos. 
Yo me he desalentado un poco con el tema de exportar a argentina, porque me hacen falta un montón de cosas, pero sigo creyendo que se puede hacer con éxito, siempre y cuando contemos con gente capacitada y algo de apoyo del gobierno o la empresa privada. 
De todas formas, sigo siendo todo oídos para aprender más acerca del comercio internacional, y sigo esperando la oportunidad para exportar productos peruanos a algún rincón del mundo... pero con más calma. 
Saludos, y cuando sepas de noticias u oportunidades de negocios, no dejes de comentarla en este tema para ver cómo podemos colaborar.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo a todos: 
Quería dejarles un artículo sobre el turismo gastronómico en Perú, ya que es la base de mi proyecto de negocio. Insisto en que nos hemos posicionado como la capital gastronómica de la región, y que mucha gente nos visita por nuestra comida. 
Al respecto, quería recordarles que el turismo es la única forma de exportación donde no se trasladan o transportan los productos que se comercializan, porque los turistas son los que vienen acá. Mi idea es aprovechar esta coyuntura para exportar productos peruanos a los distintos mercados de Latinoamérica, que permitan aumentar y diversificar la canasta agroexportadora peruana; y a su vez, que permitan desarrollar negocios gastronómicos en otros países de la región. 
Sabemos del éxito de Gastón Acurio en Chile, y conozco del éxito del restaurant "Osaka" en Argentina. La cosa sería impulsar aún más la internacionalización de nuestra gastronomía, pero para eso hacen falta nuestros productos en dichos países... La pregunta es ¿cómo hacerlo?.  *Turismo gastronómico creció hasta 25% este año por fama de comida peruana en el exterior*  _Más visitantes provienen de Chile, Ecuador y Colombia por cercanía._    *Lima, dic. 13 (ANDINA).-* El turismo gastronómico creció hasta 25 por ciento durante el 2009 impulsado por la consolidación y reconocimiento de la comida peruana en el extranjero, señaló el presidente del Subcomité de Gastronomía de la Cámara de Comercio de Lima (CCL), Nicolai Stakeeff.  
“La fama que viene adquiriendo la comida peruana en el mundo impulsó el turismo gastronómico que creció este año entre 20 y 25 por ciento pese a la crisis financiera internacional”, manifestó a la agencia Andina. 
Los extranjeros ya no hablan muchas veces de Machu Picchu cuando se refieren a Perú sino que mencionan el ceviche o la causa rellena y otros platos de bandera para identificarlo, agregó. 
Precisó que los turistas que arriban a Perú para hacer un tour gastronómico provienen en mayor cantidad de países vecinos, principalmente de Chile, Ecuador y Colombia, aunque no se quedan atrás los centroamericanos y estadounidenses. 
“La expansión de la gastronomía logró impulsar este año al sector del turismo receptivo, que se vio afectado por la debacle financiera mundial”, apuntó. 
Por su parte, el presidente de la Asociación Peruana de Agencias de Viaje y Turismo (Apavit), Héctor Velit, indicó que muchas de sus asociadas han desarrollado tours gastronómicos específicos de acuerdo a los pedidos de sus clientes. 
“Otras veces se ofrecen paquetes turísticos tradicionales que incluyen un día adicional para realizar un recorrido por diversos restaurantes para degustar la exquisita comida peruana”, manifestó. 
Explicó que los tours específicos de gastronomía suelen durar de cuatro a cinco días y se hacen fundamentalmente en Lima, donde los turistas recorren la ciudad, conocen su historia, pero cada día saborean un menú peruano diferente. 
“Hay tours en los cuales se llevan a los turistas a conocer toda la cadena de valor de la gastronomía peruana, desde los centros de abasto donde aprecian la variedad agrícola del país (choclos, camotes, papas y ajíes) y después se los lleva a diversos restaurantes”, dijo. 
Pero también hay clientes que piden que se les arme un tour para conocer los restaurantes del prestigioso chef Gastón Acurio, que es reconocido como el máximo exponente de la comida nacional, comentó. 
Otros turistas que llegan a Perú para conocer el destino Cusco pero tienen que quedarse un día en Lima, piden a sus agencias de viaje aprovechar ese día para visitar los restaurantes más emblemáticos de la ciudad. 
Velit afirmó que el gasto promedio de un turista que realiza un tour gastronómico asciende a casi 1,000 dólares, sumando el consumo en restaurantes, hoteles y otros conceptos. 
“Los visitantes que llegan a Perú para realizar turismo gastronómico se caracterizan por ser conocedores del sector, y casi siempre tienen un nivel muy alto de poder adquisitivo”, dijo a Andina.

----------


## Marita

Gracias KCastañeda por la información, me contactaré con tu colega, le plantearé a lo que me dedico y veremos que resulta. Ya les comentaré.  
Saludos
Marita.

----------


## Marita

> Hola Marita: 
> Gracias por la información. 
> Veo que hay demasiados aspectos por cubrir en el tema de exportaciones, y que hace falta mucho trabajo de promoción de nuestros productos en el extranjero, como para poder acceder a un mercado como el argentino... y está claro que yo sólo no lo voy a poder hacer. 
> No te voy a seguir quitando tu tiempo, así que me limitaré a tratar de contactar productores, con compradores, con proveedores, etc; y trataré de promocionar humildemente desde este foro, la agricultura de mi país y los excelentes productos que obtenemos de ella, para ver si se pueden formar contactos comerciales rentables a través de este medio. 
> Cuando tengas algún proyecto más armado que yo, te puedo ayudar con el tema de marketing y publicidad (que es lo que más domino), así que no dejes de compartirlo conmigo y los demás usuarios del foro, para ver si se llega a concretar un plan de negocios. 
> Lo único que me puedo limitar a hacer, es invitar a este tema a todos los agricultores que creen que pueden contar con produccion exportable, y que no tengan cómo comercializar sus productos en el extranajero. Y hablo de todos los productos exportables -muy aparte de los acostumbrados- como el camu camu, la uña de gato, el sacha inchi, y todo estos productos exóticos que están empezando a tener demanda en los mercados internacionales, y que a menudo vemos en las ferias de "Perú". Acá está Marita dispuesta a brindarles el soporte que necesitan, y yo, que no sé qué tanto pueda hacer. 
> Me cuentas cuando visites otra comunidad, y si puedes, toma algunas fotos para ver de qué realidad estamos hablando, que yo te apoyo con el tema de disfusión y convocatoria. 
> Saludos y muchas gracias por tu colaboración.

   Hola Bruno:  Veo que estás bastante desilusionado con tu proyección de exportar productos agrícolas a Argentina pero no te equivoques. La exportación no es difícil, es algo complicado por algunos temas que  vamos conociendo en el camino, nada más, pero no es nada del otro mundo. Es cuestión de planear tu fin (PLAN DE NEGOCIOS) con proyección a futuro y ver si es rentable o no, TRABAJAR EL PRODUCTO de acuerdo a las exigencias del mercado, UBICAR AL IMPORTADOR, ver la presentación del mismo, logística,  llegar a buenos acuerdos de negociación, cumplir con los requisitos de la exportación (DOCUMENTOS DE EXPORTACION) y exportar. Como les comenté en este foro, para exportar un producto a un país tercero tenemos que analizar dicho país, como el tema de los aranceles (si le es rentable o no importar nuestros productos), restricciones que  limita el ingreso de productos  y que es lo que ellos mismos producen para que no estés tratando de ingresar un producto del cual ellos también se abastecen por sí solos. Recogiendo información de un asesor de la Cámara de Comercio de Lima me comentaba que, pese a cumplir con adjuntar la certificación fitosanitaria emitida por SENASA para la exportación de productos  agrícolas peruanos, en Argentina existen restricciones sanitarias para el ingreso de bananas, cítricos, uvas, provenientes de diferentes país,  así como las restricciones de frutas destinadas a algunas provincias de Argentina como Jujuy, Salta, Tucuman y Catamarca y esto es para proteger el patrimonio sanitario de dicho país. Aquí el importador argentino tiene que incurrir en trámites y cumplir requisitos exigibles para importar algunos productos como los mencionados pero no todos los productos. De igual forma paso un link para que se informen mejor sobre las restricciones argentinas por ciertos productos agrícolas frescos y cuales ingresan libres de arancel: http://export.promperu.gob.pe/Prompex/Documents/e2eb6547-6281-4f19-bdd1-a88cf870f2e1.pdf y esta pag. web de la entidad sanitaria argentina donde se especifica los requisitos que un importador debe realizar para obtener el certificado AFIDI (licencia de importación para productos agrícolas): http://www.argentina.gov.ar/argentina/tramites/index.dhtml?frame1=3&tema=1&subtema=263&tramite=87  0&ea=2. Por tanto, quiero aclarar que estas restricciones no es motivo para desalentarnos sino insistir con el ingreso de nuestros productos y la paciencia que tenga el importador argentino para obtener su Licencia de Importación de acuerdo a las exigencias sanitarias de su país.  Así como nos informó Miguel Bailetti, a través de la publicación comercial, se está agilizando algunos temas internos en cuanto a la importación de ciertos productos. Es decir, estas exigencias son para todos los países y si nosotros tenemos la oportunidad de contactarnos con algún vecino argentino que desee comprar lo nuestro, bienvenido sea, porque, así como dice Bruno, tenemos productos agrícolas de calidad, nos favorece todos los climas, solamente es cuestión de decisión de exportar y encontrar a posibles compradores sea de Argentina o de algún otro país vecino o lejano que confíe en nosotros.  Saludos

----------


## Marita

> Marita: 
> En el foro de Horticultura, en el tema de Manual de Cultivo de Cebolla, hay un usuario que quiere comercializar su producción al Ecuador, pero dice no saber cómo. Te dejo el enlace por si acaso (la última respuesta): https://www.agroforum.pe/horticultura/manual-de-cultivo-cebolla-1043-post3071/#post3071 
> Tal vez te interese ayudarlo. 
> Saludos

  
Gracias Bruno por el contacto. Me comunicaré con él para ver de qué manera se le apoya. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
No es que esté muy desilusionado con el proyecto de exportar a Argentina u otros países de la región, pero lo voy a tomar con mucha más calma para no cometer errores. 
Con respecto a tus aclaraciones, por el momento, el principal objetivo sería encontrar algún interesado en importar productos agropecuarios desde el Perú, hacia su país o mercado de destino... y para eso creo nos puede ayudar el foro. 
La invitación ya está hecha, y vuelvo a hacerla, para todos los usuarios o visitantes del *AgroFórum.pe,* que sean de otros países, y que deseen comenzar una asociación estratégica para comercializar productos desde y hacia el Perú. 
El otro desafío para mí sería saber cuáles son los requerimientos y restricciones establecidos por cada país, para importar productos desde el Perú; y todo el tema de aranceles, para saber si podemos o no ser competitivos. 
El tema de la presentación, la logística y las negociaciones, creo que es el trabajo factible de lograr, y sin mayores complicaciones -según mi opinión-. 
Yo soy publicista y sé de diseño gráfico y marketing como para promocionar nuestros productos, y ello facilita el proceso de negociaciones, ya que el cliente sabe que va a contar con un buen producto. Además tengo contactos como cancha para armar todo el tema logístico. Por ejemplo, ya cuento con proveedor de cajas de cartón corrugado para exportación. 
En resumen Marita, sigo con el proyecto en pie, sólo que me he planteado como primer paso, encontrar interesados en importar productos desde el Perú, a través nuestro. Aquí el tema de confianza es importantísimo, y tenemos que empezar formarnos una imagen positiva, y a la vez cuidar que no nos metan cabeza (de eso no tengo ni idea cómo hacer). 
Si quieres, podemos empezar con crear un nombre y un logo; y registrarlo a nombre de alguna de nuestras empresas para poder tener un nombre y rostro reconocible, que genere confianza en los clientes potenciales. 
La parte que veo tediosa, y que me cuesta mucho encontrar y leer, son los requerimientos y restricciones para poder exportar desde acá, o para que el cliente adquiera los permisos para importar productos agropecuarios a su respectivo país... Yo no soy bueno para las leyes, y se me puede pasar alguna... ¿no sé si me entiendes? 
La otra cosa importante -como bien dices- es analizar los distintos mercados; y en ese sentido, te cuento que acá en *inform@cción* tenemos una publicación con estadísticas sobre las agroexportaciones peruanas durante la temporada 2008-2009 (y siete temporadas para atrás), sólo que yo no sé traducir o interpretar esos números y creo que sería mejor revisarlos contigo.  
Si estás verdaderamente interesada en iniciar este proyecto desde "0", nos podemos reunir para definir nombre, logo, revisar el *EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura 2008-2009*, definir algunas funciones y ver cuánto podemos invertir en un inicio. 
Te agradezco que no me dejes caer en mi desilusión, pero no estoy seguro de poder lograrlo solo, así que espero socios... ¿qué dices? 
Saludos y gracias por tu información.  :Wink:

----------


## Marita

> Hola amigos, un saludo desde la calida Piura, soy nuevo usuario y les pido un gran favor, a fin de incursionar en el cultivo de la maracuya, quedare muy agradecido en que me brinden información respecto a este cultivo y me alcancen un plan de negocios para actualizarlo o el proyecto integral, costos de produción, etc.
> saludos

 Hola Lualpa: 
Honestamente será un poco dificil que tengas un plan de negocios completo ya que toma tiempo (meses) para elaborarlo y es complicado que te pasen un trabajo que cuesta dedicación elaborarlo. No sé si me logras entender. Lo mucho que puedes conseguir o encontrar serán tips e información sobre el producto y como prepararlo. Yo me encuentro realizando esa función en la consultoría y por eso ofrecí mis servicios a través de este foro ya que no es facil obtener información e investigar diversos puntos que comprende un plan de negocios ya que toma dedicación y esfuerzo. Dicho sea de paso no tengo un plan de negocios de maracuyá pero te puedo pasar algunos detalles que necesites conocer. 
SAludos
Marita

----------


## lualpa62

Invito a visitar a mi comunidad campesina san lucas de colan, ubicada en el departamento de Piura, Provincia de Paita, localidad de Pueblo Nuevo de Colán; hay mucho por hacer son 3500 hectáreas agrícolas con agua por gravedad del rio Chira, necesitamos nuevos cultivos.
gracias, mi celular es 969628297 y RPM *598248

----------


## gerpo100

Con mucha pena veo que han bajado la información sobre el sacha inchi, pero si alguien tiene información sobre el manejo agricola sobre el cultivo la estaré muy agradecido, en la costa del Ecuador una empresa del Perú está fomentando la siembra, sin dar asesoramiento, por lo tanto lo estamos realizando a ciegas.
Mi correo es gerpoveda@yahoo.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola gerpo100: 
No te me deprimas, que las información que se sube al foro, se queda acá. 
Te dejo el enlace a un par de temas de sacha inchi, pero hay muchos más. Lo que pasa es que estás en el foro de Fruticultura, y deberías buscar en el foro de Cultivos Industriales: https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....ht=sacha+inchi https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....ht=sacha+inchi 
Lo otro que puedes hacer es utilizar el buscador del foro. En realidad, tienes que usar la "Búsqueda avanzada", porque el campo de búsqueda, no está funcionando correctamente. 
Saludos y utiliza el foro para contactarte con gente que cultive sacha inchi en el Perú, que te pueda asesorar. De la misma manera, puedes utilizar el foro para ofrecer tus productos, o para buscar los productos que necesites. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les copio textualmente unos párrafos de un artículo titulado:* "EN BOCA DE TODOS: LA GASTRONOMÍA PERUANA Y SU PROYECCIÓN INTERNACIONAL"*, publicado en Páginas de Negocios 2010.  _"Sabores que conquistan el mundo._  _En pocos años, la gastronomía peruana se ha asentado como un poderoso producto de exportación. Según la Asociación Peruana de Gastronomía (Apega), el 90% de las marcas que exporta actualmente el Perú pertenecen al rubro de alimentos y restaurantes, lo que demuestra la altísima aceptación de la sazón peruana en el mundo._  _Gracias al boom de la cocina peruana, reconocidos restaurantes nacionales, como Segundo Muelle, Pardo´s Chiken, Alfresco, Brujas de Cachiche, Francesco, La Carreta, Astrid & Gastón, La Mar y China Wok, vienen ofreciendo delicias de estas tierras en ciudades importantes, donde habitan grandes comunidades de peruanos, como Santiago, Bogotá, Miami, Los Angeles y Nueva York._  _Por su parte, Estados Unidos es visto como un mercado potencial por los empresarios vinculados a la gastronomía nacional. Existen zonas como Las Vegas, Seattle, Texas, Los Ángeles y Chicago, donde existen grandes oprtunidades de plantar una semillas de exquisitez y finura peruana._  *Hacia dónde vamos*  _Según proyecciones de la Apega, en unos diez años la gastronomía peruana conquistará definitivamente los mercados de todo el mundo. Aunque parezca un tiempo largo, gracias a la velocidad con la que está creciendo, a la cocina peruana le tomará menos tiempo que el que llevó a la cocina italiana y a la japonesa conseguir esta meta."_ 
Coincido totalmento con lo dicho en esos párrafos, y por ahí va mi plan de negocios. Ser exportador de nuestros productos, y a la vez, explotar esta condición para desarrollar negocios gastronómicos en otros países. 
Si hay alguien interesado en invertir en cualquiera de ambos negocios, por favor contáctense conmigo porque tengo planes hace tiempo sobre ambos rubros, en especial del gastronómico. Tengo un concepto interesante, que no requiere de mucha inversión, pero que necesita de un local bien ubicado, aquí en el Pérú, o en cualquier otro lado que brinde posibilidades de desarrollo, pero que no estoy en capacidad de buscar (por el momento). Incluso estoy esperando que quiebre un restaurant de sushi para incursionar en este rubro. 
Y recientemente -de rebote- estoy tratando de volverme exportador, para llevar nuestros insumos a los distintos restuarantes de gastronmia peruana alrededor del mundo. 
En ese sentido, quisiera saber ¿qué tendría que hacer para exportar ajíes, rocotos, limones, ajos, cebollas y productos por el estilo?... Y si hay algún dueño de restaurante peruano en otro país, me gustaría conversar con él para ver el tema de la exportación de estos insumos hacia su país de residencia. 
Saludos y espero algún día -con la ayuda de todos- poder lograr lo que me estoy imaginando.

----------


## Marita

> Invito a visitar a mi comunidad campesina san lucas de colan, ubicada en el departamento de Piura, Provincia de Paita, localidad de Pueblo Nuevo de Colán; hay mucho por hacer son 3500 hectáreas agrícolas con agua por gravedad del rio Chira, necesitamos nuevos cultivos.
> gracias, mi celular es 969628297 y RPM *598248

 Hola Lualpa: 
Con gusto te visitaré. Por el momento estoy por la zona de Lima y pronto estaré saliendo a provincias pero antes que nada te aconsejo que visites a la Dirección Agraria de tu zona y solicitar apoyo para que vayas a capacitaciones que ellos organizan para que sepas las alternativas de cultivos, toda vez que ellos como ingenieros agronómos son los especializados en orientarte mejor sobre tus tierras y cultivos. Yo te puedo apoyar desde la organización empresarial, tema de mercados y asesorarte sobre los calibrados y exigencias de los mercaods internacionales para exportar tu producto. Elaboro planes de negocio con la información que me entrégarían en cuanto a su producción,materia prima, mano de obra, para obtener los costos en esta etapa y la demás parte operativa lo trabajo de acuerdo a la investigación que realizo como analizar la competencia, estudiar el mercado, examinar las barreras de acceso, trabajar el marketing, elaborar estrategias para el ingreso al mercado objetivo, estrategias para mejorar los puntos críticos de tu negocio. El plan abarca el análisis de los costos que tu negocio incurre desde la producción, marketing y  logística por lo que se termina el documento con un plan financiero donde aquí podrás analizar los resultados de tu inversión y la utilidad que ganarías en cada venta realizada. Yo recomiendo mucho la elaboración de un plan de negocios porque solo así sabrás por donde estás caminando. Sé que habrán muchos que se lanzan a la suerte sin documento alguno pero es bastante arriesgado porque no tendrías proyección a futuro en cuanto a tu producción y ventas.  
Aquí en Lima, las organizaciones ubicada en los departamentos de Lima buscan a los Directores Agrarios del Ministerio de Agriculutra y éstos organizan eventos de capacitación donde recurrimos expertos en diferentes temas y planteamos las mejores alternativas en diferentes temas. Por ejemplo, invitan a un ingeniero agrónomo especialista en siembras para cierto cultivo, invitan a asesores en comercializar el producto (comercio exterior), especialistas en dar créditos, etc.etc. 
Espero haberte orientado algo y pronto estaré por Piura. Si necesitas alguna información adicional puedes escribirme a mi correo mcastillo@lal.com.pe 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## Marita

> Les copio textualmente unos párrafos de un artículo titulado:* "EN BOCA DE TODOS: LA GASTRONOMÍA PERUANA Y SU PROYECCIÓN INTERNACIONAL"*, publicado en Páginas de Negocios 2010.  _"Sabores que conquistan el mundo._  _En pocos años, la gastronomía peruana se ha asentado como un poderoso producto de exportación. Según la Asociación Peruana de Gastronomía (Apega), el 90% de las marcas que exporta actualmente el Perú pertenecen al rubro de alimentos y restaurantes, lo que demuestra la altísima aceptación de la sazón peruana en el mundo._  _Gracias al boom de la cocina peruana, reconocidos restaurantes nacionales, como Segundo Muelle, Pardo´s Chiken, Alfresco, Brujas de Cachiche, Francesco, La Carreta, Astrid & Gastón, La Mar y China Wok, vienen ofreciendo delicias de estas tierras en ciudades importantes, donde habitan grandes comunidades de peruanos, como Santiago, Bogotá, Miami, Los Angeles y Nueva York._  _Por su parte, Estados Unidos es visto como un mercado potencial por los empresarios vinculados a la gastronomía nacional. Existen zonas como Las Vegas, Seattle, Texas, Los Ángeles y Chicago, donde existen grandes oprtunidades de plantar una semillas de exquisitez y finura peruana._  *Hacia dónde vamos*  _Según proyecciones de la Apega, en unos diez años la gastronomía peruana conquistará definitivamente los mercados de todo el mundo. Aunque parezca un tiempo largo, gracias a la velocidad con la que está creciendo, a la cocina peruana le tomará menos tiempo que el que llevó a la cocina italiana y a la japonesa conseguir esta meta."_ 
> Coincido totalmento con lo dicho en esos párrafos, y por ahí va mi plan de negocios. Ser exportador de nuestros productos, y a la vez, explotar esta condición para desarrollar negocios gastronómicos en otros países. 
> Si hay alguien interesado en invertir en cualquiera de ambos negocios, por favor contáctense conmigo porque tengo planes hace tiempo sobre ambos rubros, en especial del gastronómico. Tengo un concepto interesante, que no requiere de mucha inversión, pero que necesita de un local bien ubicado, aquí en el Pérú, o en cualquier otro lado que brinde posibilidades de desarrollo, pero que no estoy en capacidad de buscar (por el momento). Incluso estoy esperando que quiebre un restaurant de sushi para incursionar en este rubro. 
> Y recientemente -de rebote- estoy tratando de volverme exportador, para llevar nuestros insumos a los distintos restuarantes de gastronmia peruana alrededor del mundo. 
> En ese sentido, quisiera saber ¿qué tendría que hacer para exportar ajíes, rocotos, limones, ajos, cebollas y productos por el estilo?... Y si hay algún dueño de restaurante peruano en otro país, me gustaría conversar con él para ver el tema de la exportación de estos insumos hacia su país de residencia. 
> Saludos y espero algún día -con la ayuda de todos- poder lograr lo que me estoy imaginando.

 Hola Bruno: 
¿Que tendrías que hacer para exportar ajies, rocotos, limones, ajos, cebollas y otros? Más que nada tienes que ubicar a estos productores, ver si cumplen con las exigencias del mercado, buscar tu importador, presentarle tu producto y negociar con él. En realidad no es dificil, todo este tema es algo engorroso y toma tiempo analizar mercados demandantes por producto (para ello está la pagina web que te pasé en uno de los conversatorios, es de promperu pero tienes que inscribirte, es gratuito) solo es dedicarle tiempo a lo que uno quiere, nada más. 
Ver el tema de aranceles de importación en el país de destino que puede salir en el cuadro que ubiques en esta pagina web. y sino consultármelo. Ubicar al importador, ofertarle el producto y si está interesado llega a un acuerdo contigo. Claro que te lo explico a groso modo pero dentro de cada etapa tienes que ver la forma de presentación osea ubicar tu envase y embalaje apropiado para la exportación y según requerimiento del importador y otros puntos que van saliendo en la parte operacional y logístico.  
En mi caso, lo más complicado  es ubicar estos importadores, más facil lo ubicas viajando, sino écharselas a buscar por internet y encontrar a los productores que tenga el producto ideal para exportación. En mi opinión, teniendo eso ya puedes manejar los demás temas porque trabajarías con estos agricultores para satisfacer la demanda del importador. 
Hace unos días he publicado el tema "busco agricultores-importadora canadienese..." ya que he quedado con ellos en remitirle características de productos agrícolas peruanos con precios y en Huaral me confirmarán una reunión con una ASociación de melocotones quienes actualmente proveen a tercera empresa exportadora y están interesados en dar ellos mismos este paso de la exportación. Ya te comentaré cuando sostenga esta reunión. 
SAludos
Marita.

----------


## Marita

> Hola Marita: 
> No es que esté muy desilusionado con el proyecto de exportar a Argentina u otros países de la región, pero lo voy a tomar con mucha más calma para no cometer errores. 
> Con respecto a tus aclaraciones, por el momento, el principal objetivo sería encontrar algún interesado en importar productos agropecuarios desde el Perú, hacia su país o mercado de destino... y para eso creo nos puede ayudar el foro. 
> La invitación ya está hecha, y vuelvo a hacerla, para todos los usuarios o visitantes del *AgroFórum.pe,* que sean de otros países, y que deseen comenzar una asociación estratégica para comercializar productos desde y hacia el Perú. 
> El otro desafío para mí sería saber cuáles son los requerimientos y restricciones establecidos por cada país, para importar productos desde el Perú; y todo el tema de aranceles, para saber si podemos o no ser competitivos. 
> El tema de la presentación, la logística y las negociaciones, creo que es el trabajo factible de lograr, y sin mayores complicaciones -según mi opinión-. 
> Yo soy publicista y sé de diseño gráfico y marketing como para promocionar nuestros productos, y ello facilita el proceso de negociaciones, ya que el cliente sabe que va a contar con un buen producto. Además tengo contactos como cancha para armar todo el tema logístico. Por ejemplo, ya cuento con proveedor de cajas de cartón corrugado para exportación. 
> En resumen Marita, sigo con el proyecto en pie, sólo que me he planteado como primer paso, encontrar interesados en importar productos desde el Perú, a través nuestro. Aquí el tema de confianza es importantísimo, y tenemos que empezar formarnos una imagen positiva, y a la vez cuidar que no nos metan cabeza (de eso no tengo ni idea cómo hacer). 
> Si quieres, podemos empezar con crear un nombre y un logo; y registrarlo a nombre de alguna de nuestras empresas para poder tener un nombre y rostro reconocible, que genere confianza en los clientes potenciales. 
> ...

 Hola Bruno: 
Disculpa la demora por contestarte. Aquí van mis apreciaciones: 
Generalmente hay suscripciones con costo para que puedas obtener información sobre los requerimientos, restricciones, aranceles, estudios de mercado, etc. En mi caso, estamos suscritos a varias entidades que prestan servicio al exportador y cuando requieras de alguno de ellos me consultas. Quizás haya algun sitio en la web donde haya este tipo de información que aún no lo conozca pero en fin estamos para apoyarnos ya que esta consultoría tiene abogados especialista en todas las ramas, además del comercio exterior donde soy la responsable. En la portal de Promperu hay bastante información donde también entro a revisarla y un correo donde puedes solicitar información y con suerte te responden con rapidez: sae1@promperu.gob.pe 
Tengo esta idea. Para promocionar nuestros productos y tú conociendo el programa de diseño gráfico y marketing se podría crear una pag. web donde se coloque las características de cada producto, un link donde se cuelguen las ofertas que presentan los agricultores y un buzon de mensajes para importadores que deseen conocer más acerca del producto como precios y otros detalles. Un link donde hayan recetas preparadas con estos productos, etc. No sé, me imagino algo así. Es decir, una presentación donde jale o llame la atención a estos compradores internacionales y se enamore de lo nuestro. Ahora, como contactaría a estos importadores? pues los invitaría a través de correos masivos para que visiten esta pag. web. Se le pone un nombre atractivo y que figuren nuestras empresas como auspiciadoras. No sé quizás vuela mi imaginación. Que dirás tú. 
Lo interesante aquí es que tú tienes contactos y manejo de la agricultura peruana y yo en cuanto al comercio internacional. 
SAludos
Marita

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno: 
> Disculpa la demora por contestarte. Aquí van mis apreciaciones: 
> Generalmente hay suscripciones con costo para que puedas obtener información sobre los requerimientos, restricciones, aranceles, estudios de mercado, etc. En mi caso, estamos suscritos a varias entidades que prestan servicio al exportador y cuando requieras de alguno de ellos me consultas. Quizás haya algun sitio en la web donde haya este tipo de información que aún no lo conozca pero en fin estamos para apoyarnos ya que esta consultoría tiene abogados especialista en todas las ramas, además del comercio exterior donde soy la responsable. En la portal de Promperu hay bastante información donde también entro a revisarla y un correo donde puedes solicitar información y con suerte te responden con rapidez: sae1@promperu.gob.pe 
> Tengo esta idea. Para promocionar nuestros productos y tú conociendo el programa de diseño gráfico y marketing se podría crear una pag. web donde se coloque las características de cada producto, un link donde se cuelguen las ofertas que presentan los agricultores y un buzon de mensajes para importadores que deseen conocer más acerca del producto como precios y otros detalles. Un link donde hayan recetas preparadas con estos productos, etc. No sé, me imagino algo así. Es decir, una presentación donde jale o llame la atención a estos compradores internacionales y se enamore de lo nuestro. Ahora, como contactaría a estos importadores? pues los invitaría a través de correos masivos para que visiten esta pag. web. Se le pone un nombre atractivo y que figuren nuestras empresas como auspiciadoras. No sé quizás vuela mi imaginación. Que dirás tú. 
> Lo interesante aquí es que tú tienes contactos y manejo de la agricultura peruana y yo en cuanto al comercio internacional. 
> SAludos
> Marita

 Hola Marita: 
No te preocupes por los tiempos de respuesta, porque todos tenemos cosas que hacer. 
Efectivamente tengo algo pensado como lo que planteas... Definitivamente un nombre, un logo y una página web son necesarias para este negocio; y eso sería costo cero, pues yo me encargaría de hacerlo. 
Tus ideas de cómo tendría que ser la página me parecen muy buenas, y creo se debe a que sabes de comercio internacional, y entonces sabes la información que buscan los distintos importadores. Con tu ayuda podríamos desarrollar una buena página web... Como verás, si unimos fuerzas, podemos llegar a concretar algo de a pocos.  
Como te comentaba, yo ofrezco una ventaja como socio para formar una empresa exportadora, y esa ventaja son los contactos, los medios de comunicación y los eventos con los que cuenta la empresa de mi padre (*inform@cción*) para promocionarnos y para conseguir clientes potenciales. Podemos empezar de abajo, pero la cosa es empezar. 
En todo caso, estoy buscando a alguien que haya estudiado comercio internacional y que tenga algo de experiencia, para formar una nueva empresa exportadora con vistas a aprovechar los TLCs y el boom de las agroexportaciones peruanas. 
El proyecto en sus inicios requiere de muy poca inversión, y nada se pierde intentando.  
Si hay interesados, comunicarse conmigo para conversar del tema. 
Saludos Marita y gracias por tu ayuda como siempre. 
PD: Te felicito y agradezco también, porque se ve que has entendido para qué sirve AgroFórum.pe... y eso, a mí también me sirve.

----------


## FERNANDOF

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro actualmente vendo apoyando a egersados de la carrera de Negocios Internacionales de la USMP en la elaboración de Planes de Negocios para exportación, el tema que tengo ahora es el de exportacion de uva de mesa ( red globe ) hacia el mercado canadiense, alguien tiene algun conocimiento del tema pueden escribirme a este foro o fquilcatf@hotmail.com.

----------


## Marita

> Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro actualmente vendo apoyando a egersados de la carrera de Negocios Internacionales de la USMP en la elaboración de Planes de Negocios para exportación, el tema que tengo ahora es el de exportacion de uva de mesa ( red globe ) hacia el mercado canadiense, alguien tiene algun conocimiento del tema pueden escribirme a este foro o fquilcatf@hotmail.com.

 Hola Fernando: 
Que necesitas conocer? 
Bruno: Con respecto a tu idea, me parece que deberíamos iniciar creando esta portada web con los links que te decía e ir mejorando la página conforme a las solicitudes que se vayan presentando en el camino. Creo que cuando veamos que está siendo atractiva y tenemos proveedores encaminados y con productos que se pueden manejar para su exportación se debería abrir el negocio. Pues, sabemos que un negocio no es nada sencillo y puede tomar tiempo de tiempo sin que haya novedades y mientras tanto tendrías gastos por mantener esta empresa en pie.  Para iniciar, me parece que a través de esta pagina podemos convocar a estos contactos que tienes y colocar nuestras empresas y la de tus contactos como auspiciadoras por el tiempo de experiencia que tienen en el mercado, ya que si ven que hay algo formado y convincente es mucho más fácil de encontrar socios que quieran unirse y pensamos en abrir una empresa netamente para este fin con los clientes ya capturados hasta ese momento.  Esa es mi opinión. No sé, qué opinas tú? Quizás tienes otro parecer.

----------


## FERNANDOF

Hola marita gracias por tu tiempo, necesito saber si actualmente existe una demanda potencial en ese mercado, cual es su proceso logistico de exportación via maritima, estadisticas al 31/12/2009 de adexdatatrade.  
atte.
Jorge

----------


## polchy

hola marita yo aqui escribiendote de nuevo pero no para lo que es exportacion sino importacion como te dije hace ya varios dias soy estudiante de agronomia y tuve la suerte de realizar mis practicas profesionales en una tienda agricola que vende productos quimicos, plantines de paprika y que a creado cadenas de las cuales acopia de ellas mismas  ademas de comprar a otros agricultores sus productos (paprika y frejol) con el fin de exportacion. bueno ahora te cuento que estoy trabajando medio tiempo en otra empresa agricola y el gerente esta interesado en importar urea ,yo saque algunos contactos del internet, como tambien encontre notas negativas, bueno como sabria si estas empresas son serias y si tuvieras alguna informacion de alguna empresa y costos por tm te agradeceria mucho. 
saludos y gracias .

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno: _Con respecto a tu idea, me parece que deberíamos iniciar creando esta portada web con los links que te decía e ir mejorando la página conforme a las solicitudes que se vayan presentando en el camino. Creo que cuando veamos que está siendo atractiva y tenemos proveedores encaminados y con productos que se pueden manejar para su exportación se debería abrir el negocio. Pues, sabemos que un negocio no es nada sencillo y puede tomar tiempo de tiempo sin que haya novedades y mientras tanto tendrías gastos por mantener esta empresa en pie._  _Para iniciar, me parece que a través de esta pagina podemos convocar a estos contactos que tienes y colocar nuestras empresas y la de tus contactos como auspiciadoras por el tiempo de experiencia que tienen en el mercado, ya que si ven que hay algo formado y convincente es mucho más fácil de encontrar socios que quieran unirse y pensamos en abrir una empresa netamente para este fin con los clientes ya capturados hasta ese momento._  _Esa es mi opinión. No sé, qué opinas tú? Quizás tienes otro parecer._

 Hola Marita:  Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Lo primero es crear la marca y hacer la página según tus sugerencias, y de ahí la cosa es esperar a que estos aspectos hagan su trabajo, para después ver la manera de invertir en serio.  Sin embargo, yo sí creo que debería definir un nombre, un logotipo y registrarlo en Indecopi a nombre de mi empresa   Con respecto a los gastos que mencionas durante esta etapa, creo que no serían muchos; ya que cuento con una oficina con todos los servicios necesarios y trabajo haciendo páginas webs, por lo que la inversión inicial sería casi nula -y a eso me refería cuanto te lo mencioné en el foro-. Obviamente, en una eventual exportación, sí tendría más gastos que cubrir pero que no conozco en detalle. Y esa es la parte en que tú podrías aportar; es decir, asesorando a la empresa para ver la manera de gastar lo menos posible durante el proceso, sin perjudicar la calidad del producto final y el servicio que brindaríamos. Por ejemplo -estuve averiguando- y los costos de exportación los puede asumir el exportador o el importador dependiendo del caso, ¿o me equivoco?... En fin, esas son las cosas en las que me gustaría que participes.  Yo voy a ir pensando en posibles nombres y los compartiré contigo para que me des tu opinión; y también podría hacer una encuesta en el foro -tipo un focus group virtual- para que me ayuden decidir por uno bueno... Y así hasta llegar a la página web y tener tarjetas personales para empezar a trabajar en los eventos de *inform@cción* y a través del foro, etc.  Hagamos algo; yo voy a poner esta semilla a germinar porque no pierdo casi nada intentándolo. Como veo que eres buena persona y estás dispuesta a ayudar a otros, te voy a hacer algunas preguntas o te voy a pedir algunas sugerencias en el camino; y cuando quieras o veas que la empresa va tomando forma, me avisas para entrar de la menara que quieras a participar.   Bueno Marita, muchas gracias como siempre y ya te estaré pidiendo algunos consejos pronto.  PD: Voy a darle una miradita a tu página web.

----------


## Marita

> Hola marita gracias por tu tiempo, necesito saber si actualmente existe una demanda potencial en ese mercado, cual es su proceso logistico de exportación via maritima, estadisticas al 31/12/2009 de adexdatatrade.  
> atte.
> Jorge

 Hola Jorge: 
Revisé las estadísticas de la exportación de uvas frescas en el adex data trade y te adjunto el mismo para que analices los mercados donde llega nuestro producto. CAnadá se encuentra la posición 13 y pese a no ser un mercado que lidera en la compra de nuestras uvas frescas se mantiene con una fuerte cifra en valor FOB. Sobre todo debemos aprovechar el tratado comercial que tenemos con ellos y es por ello que podemos ver que hubo un crecimiento en valores en el 2009 respecto al año anterior. 
Te adjunto el cuadro estadístico y otros detalles más sobre la exportación de la fruta: estadisticas-requisitos sanitarios-comercializaciÃ³n.xls 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## Marita

> hola marita yo aqui escribiendote de nuevo pero no para lo que es exportacion sino importacion como te dije hace ya varios dias soy estudiante de agronomia y tuve la suerte de realizar mis practicas profesionales en una tienda agricola que vende productos quimicos, plantines de paprika y que a creado cadenas de las cuales acopia de ellas mismas ademas de comprar a otros agricultores sus productos (paprika y frejol) con el fin de exportacion. bueno ahora te cuento que estoy trabajando medio tiempo en otra empresa agricola y el gerente esta interesado en importar urea ,yo saque algunos contactos del internet, como tambien encontre notas negativas, bueno como sabria si estas empresas son serias y si tuvieras alguna informacion de alguna empresa y costos por tm te agradeceria mucho. 
> saludos y gracias .

 Hola Polchy: 
En todo negocio siempre hay un riesgo. Te recomiendo que sigas indagando más sobre la empresa en la cual estás interesado en adquirir su producto. Debes ver si cuentan con una pag. web donde te de confianza y credibilidad y por otro lado, podrías contactarte con otras empresas similares a la tuya y obtener datos de la empresa que le provee los insumos. Seguramente el exportador también tenga desconfianza de tu empresa y pueda que resuelva el medio de pago a través de una carta de crédito para recibir su pago oportuno. De ser así, cualquier inconveniente que sucediera con la mercadería está de por medio el banco responsable.
Lamentablemente, no tengo contactos sobre insumos agrícolas extranjeros como tampoco los costos por TM pero quízás puedas abrir un foro sobre este tema y habrán colegas que puedan ayudarte. 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## Marita

> Hola Marita:  Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Lo primero es crear la marca y hacer la página según tus sugerencias, y de ahí la cosa es esperar a que estos aspectos hagan su trabajo, para después ver la manera de invertir en serio.  Sin embargo, yo sí creo que debería definir un nombre, un logotipo y registrarlo en Indecopi a nombre de mi empresa   Con respecto a los gastos que mencionas durante esta etapa, creo que no serían muchos; ya que cuento con una oficina con todos los servicios necesarios y trabajo haciendo páginas webs, por lo que la inversión inicial sería casi nula -y a eso me refería cuanto te lo mencioné en el foro-. Obviamente, en una eventual exportación, sí tendría más gastos que cubrir pero que no conozco en detalle. Y esa es la parte en que tú podrías aportar; es decir, asesorando a la empresa para ver la manera de gastar lo menos posible durante el proceso, sin perjudicar la calidad del producto final y el servicio que brindaríamos. Por ejemplo -estuve averiguando- y los costos de exportación los puede asumir el exportador o el importador dependiendo del caso, ¿o me equivoco?... En fin, esas son las cosas en las que me gustaría que participes.  Yo voy a ir pensando en posibles nombres y los compartiré contigo para que me des tu opinión; y también podría hacer una encuesta en el foro -tipo un focus group virtual- para que me ayuden decidir por uno bueno... Y así hasta llegar a la página web y tener tarjetas personales para empezar a trabajar en los eventos de *inform@cción* y a través del foro, etc.  Hagamos algo; yo voy a poner esta “semilla a germinar” porque no pierdo casi nada intentándolo. Como veo que eres buena persona y estás dispuesta a ayudar a otros, te voy a hacer algunas preguntas o te voy a pedir algunas sugerencias en el camino; y cuando quieras o veas que la empresa va tomando forma, me avisas para entrar de la menara que quieras a participar.   Bueno Marita, muchas gracias como siempre y ya te estaré pidiendo algunos consejos pronto.  PD: Voy a darle una miradita a tu página web.

 Hola Bruno:  Ok. Estamos de acuerdo. Entonces, primero sería la pag. web con los links indicados y el registro del nombre y tu marca  comercial. Me parece ok.   Esa opción que te mencioné de colocar a nuestras empresas como auspiciadoras te lo decía ya que los  problemas que presentan algunos agricultores tienen que ver mucho con problemas de constituciones de empresas, tributación, derechos salariales, temas pensionarios de jubilación, etc., además de conocer como llevar su producto al exterior. Entonces eso también pegaría en una página para que tenga todos los servicios a su disposición. Esto es algo opcional que no cabría mal en la creación de tu pag. web, lo dejo a tu criterio.  Bueno Bruno, esperemos que este camino se haga valer por sí solo para luego encaminar la empresa, ver la inversión y nuestras participaciones en ella. Cuando me consultas sobre los costos de una exportación, tus averiguaciones son válidas, toda vez que cada paso se requiere de los servicios de terceros, como por ejemplo, disponer de material de envase, el embalaje, contar con los servicios de agencia de carga quienes son los cuentan con los contenedores y los medios de transportes (logístico) para transportar la mercadería, el agenciamiento de aduanas donde se encuentran a las personas autorizadas para tramitar e ingresar  la declaración de aduanas debidamente autorizada a la Sunat siempre y cuando sobrepase los 2000 dólares, ya que de lo contrario, el mismo exportador lo puede realizar a través de una declaración simplificada, si es menos de 2000 dólares (este tema es parte de los temas amplios del comercio exterior). Todos estos costos corren a cuenta del exportador para el pago a terceros. Para ello, cuento con colegas que trabajan en estas empresas de servicios y me reducen el precio de lo que las empresas y agencias competidoras cobran en el mercado. Lo mismo sucede para las importaciones de insumos que se necesite traer del extranjero.   En fin estos temas de exportación son bastantes amplios que no se pueden resumir en unas cuantas palabras y así como tú encontraremos a varias personas a quienes comenzaría a absolverles sus consultas en estos temas. Como entenderás, todo tiene su costo y tiempo mi estimado Bruno.   Mis participaciones en el foro son a groso modo, quizás me explayo mucho pero para mí es algo corto que aporto porque estos temas son muy amplios y un tema jala a otro tema  y a otro. Como ves me entusiasma mucho investigar y analizar las estadísticas de exportaciones e importaciones, por eso adjunto cuadros estadísticos para mayor entender, eso lo brindo sin ningún problema porque me nace hacerlo pero es obvio que si necesitan tener mayor información, algo más rebuscado  o especificarle más sobre el tema conversado,  eso ya tendría una tarifa, que por cierto, no es elevada ya que actualmente mi área se dedica específicamente a asesorar a pequeños y medianos empresarios que no cuentan con muchos recursos económicos y a través de nuestra asesoría los impulsamos a lograr sus objetivos y alcanzar la meta anhelada que es la exportación y alcanzarles los servicios y medios para llegar a este punto.  Bruno, estaré esperando tus propuestas de nombres para ayudarte a seleccionar y me parece buena la idea de realizar el  focus group virtual para el nombre ideal.  Saludos Marita

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marita: 
Yo acá averiguando más al respecto, pero como siempre me animo y me desanimo fácilmente. 
Volví a conversar con mi hermano y mi padre, y me dicen que el exportador tiene que correr con los gastos de embalaje y transporte hasta el puerto del Callao por lo menos, lo cual es una traba para mí por un tema de capital, teniendo en cuenta los volúmenes que se manejan  (mínimo 1 contenedor), lo cual podría requerir de una inversión aproximada de US$30,000... Desde ese punto de vista, el financiamiento sería vital y los bancos no me caen muy bien. 
Estuve leyendo también en la web del MINAG los diversos puntos que hay que tener en cuenta, y definitivamente estoy más al tanto, pero igual es un proceso complicado si no lo conoces bien.  
Definitivamente tengo los medios y la capacitación para crear una marca con una buena imagen y una web con información clara; además de contar con un montón de contactos en los distintos rubros del sector, pero me sigo sintiendo muy débil en cuanto a lo que se requiere para exportar, sin que me hagan "el avión". 
De todas formas, voy a hacer lo que te digo de crear la marca y diseñar una web, para ver si puedo contactarme poco a poco con nuevos productores que estén inetersados en exportar, pero ahí también se me presenta un problema; y es que hay que saber "observar la fruta" para enviarle al cliente un producto de calidad, entre otras cosas. 
De todas formas, voy a pensar en un nombre y lo consulto con los amigos del foro en otro tema. Y si hay interesados para incorporarse a este proyecto, me gustaría conversar. 
Lo que pretendo es aprovechar la oportunidad o la coyuntura económica para desarrollar un negocio con opciones de crecimiento en el país. 
Saludos y gracias como siempre por tus datos Marita. Te estaré informando acerca de los avances. 
PD: Vi que ustedes son un estudio de abogados, ¿pero también se dedican a la exportación o no?

----------


## Marita

> Hola Marita: 
> Yo acá averiguando más al respecto, pero como siempre me animo y me desanimo fácilmente. 
> Volví a conversar con mi hermano y mi padre, y me dicen que el exportador tiene que correr con los gastos de embalaje y transporte hasta el puerto del Callao por lo menos, lo cual es una traba para mí por un tema de capital, teniendo en cuenta los volúmenes que se manejan (mínimo 1 contenedor), lo cual podría requerir de una inversión aproximada de US$30,000... Desde ese punto de vista, el financiamiento sería vital y los bancos no me caen muy bien. 
> Estuve leyendo también en la web del MINAG los diversos puntos que hay que tener en cuenta, y definitivamente estoy más al tanto, pero igual es un proceso complicado si no lo conoces bien.  
> Definitivamente tengo los medios y la capacitación para crear una marca con una buena imagen y una web con información clara; además de contar con un montón de contactos en los distintos rubros del sector, pero me sigo sintiendo muy débil en cuanto a lo que se requiere para exportar, sin que me hagan "el avión". 
> De todas formas, voy a hacer lo que te digo de crear la marca y diseñar una web, para ver si puedo contactarme poco a poco con nuevos productores que estén inetersados en exportar, pero ahí también se me presenta un problema; y es que hay que saber "observar la fruta" para enviarle al cliente un producto de calidad, entre otras cosas. 
> De todas formas, voy a pensar en un nombre y lo consulto con los amigos del foro en otro tema. Y si hay interesados para incorporarse a este proyecto, me gustaría conversar. 
> Lo que pretendo es aprovechar la oportunidad o la coyuntura económica para desarrollar un negocio con opciones de crecimiento en el país. 
> Saludos y gracias como siempre por tus datos Marita. Te estaré informando acerca de los avances. 
> PD: Vi que ustedes son un estudio de abogados, ¿pero también se dedican a la exportación o no?

 Hola Bruno: 
Nosotros somos una consultoría legal y dentro del Estudio tenemos a diferentes especialistas en distintas ramas. Dentro de las distintas áreas que la conforman hay una dedicada a asesoría de pymes y comercio exterior y quien está encargada de llevarla  adelante es mi persona. Nos encargamos de absolver consultas de índole comercial (temas de exportación e importación, manejo de costos, coordinación en cuanto a  servicios de agenciamiento de carga, planes de negocio donde abarca el plan de marketing, financiero y logístico, búsqueda de importaciones, etc.). Por tanto, nos encontramos en constante coordinaciones con agencias agrarias y asociaciones agrícolas y artesanales también con quienes avanzamos un trabajo en conjunto para obtener el producto y precio de exportación con los requisitos exigidos por el mercado internacional. 
Para realizar una exportación no es sencillo, eso lo sabemos, pero tampoco imposible pues todo tiene su paso y paciencia y para lanzarte a la piscina tienes que tener el interesado en comprar, el producto a presentar, el precio a ofrecer, las certificaciones y los documentos exigibles, el estudio del mercado. Para todo negocio siempre existe el riesgo y si bien es cierto en la exportación de productos perecibles no hay carta de crédito que garantice tu pago ya que todo es a consignación y además debes tener buenas fuentes de compradores que sean serios en el negocio. Claro está que el exportador asume con todos los gastos pero si tienes un campo y agricultores que hacen su labor, tus propios recursos disminuyen ya que solo verás el tema de los servicios de empaque y servicio logístico y tu inversión más ganancia  se verá reflejado en el pago de tu producto, con el cual también serán retribuidos tus mismos agricultores y para que todo ello empiece bien debes tener un certificado sanitario que garantice que el producto es de calidad y no defraudar al posible importador con productos que no satisfagan lo que ellos buscan. 
Este tema es amplio e interesante y estar positivo siempre. Es entendible que hay compradores quienes quieran pasarse de listos pero no todos son así, es por eso que siempre hay que indagar hasta el fondo antes de pactar un negocio o acuerdo con ellos. 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## Marita

Amigos: 
El Ministerio de Agricultura convoca a un concurso de financiamiento para la tecnología, asociatividad o gerencia para aquellas unidades agropecuarias que se encuentren organizadas y presenten su Plan de Negocios. Si su proyecto es aprobado por el MINAG, el gestor del Plan de Negocios será retribuido por la entidad estatal, ustedes no tendrán que desembolsar ningún pago alguno por la elaboración del proyecto sino empapar al gestor de pura información de la organización. Por tanto, NO PIERDAN LA OPORTUNIDAD e ingresen al link: http://www.minag.gob.pe/programa-de-...os-al-pcc.html para mayor información y si cumplen los requisitos para este concurso.  
Por tanto, cualquier inquietud o apoyo que soliciten para gestionar su Plan de Negocios no duden en comunicarse a mi correo mcastillo@lal.com.pe. 
Saludos
Marita

----------

